# Another change of plan!



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, the day after we arrrived home, I had an email from a company who had my CV on file from a previous job application in February. Seems they had some more job openings, asked me if I was interested, invited me for interview, invited me for a trial day (today), and I've got the job!! Actually, it seemed like a foregone conclusion, as everyone was talking as if I already had the job.

The job is customer service for a solar panel company. They actually fitted our free panels a couple of years ago, and I follow them on Facebook, which is where I saw the ad for the previous job I applied for. I missed the ad for this job, as it had been posted while we were in Cyprus, so it's a good job my CV was kept on file and passed to that department.

So, our Cyprus plans are on hold for now, but certainly not abandoned. The job will help our financial situation, and we can now take our time and not make any rash decisions.

We'll probably be over again for another holiday at some point, and of course I will continue to visit the forum to keep up with everything.

It all seems a bit strange, after all this time unemployed! And setting the alarm and getting ready for work will take some getting used to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

DH59 said:


> Well, the day after we arrrived home, I had an email from a company who had my CV on file from a previous job application in February. Seems they had some more job openings, asked me if I was interested, invited me for interview, invited me for a trial day (today), and I've got the job!! Actually, it seemed like a foregone conclusion, as everyone was talking as if I already had the job.
> 
> The job is customer service for a solar panel company. They actually fitted our free panels a couple of years ago, and I follow them on Facebook, which is where I saw the ad for the previous job I applied for. I missed the ad for this job, as it had been posted while we were in Cyprus, so it's a good job my CV was kept on file and passed to that department.
> 
> ...


I thought there were no sun in UK. 

But good luck with the work, Cyprus will not disappear


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations on the job Diane:clap2:
Just make sure y ou keep in touch with us here and let us know when you are coming over again for a holiday so we can meet up for lunch again. Maybe you can time your next visit to coincide with a tykes club meeting again


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations on the job Diane, well done :clap2:

Will look forward to seeing you next time you are over.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck with your new job, the Solar industry in UK is booming!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks, Vegaanders. We've had some sun this past couple of days. Even had the air con on in the office. Mind you, it then started to spew water out. That might need looking at!!

Thanks, Veronicia, I'll definitely keep in touch. And I was suggesting to Keith that we might be able to make the next Tykes club meeting. BTW, Keith is sending you some info regarding the supplements we were talking about.

Terry and Jane, thank you. Hope we're back over very soon.

Thanks, SWJ. The company I now work for have fitted over 10,000 free systems, and have a sister company that offers paid-for systems too.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news Diane.!! 

Keith will have dinner ready when you get home!!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Geraldine said:


> Good news Diane.!!
> 
> Keith will have dinner ready when you get home!!


Thanks, Geraldine. That's the plan!!


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Congratulations Diane. Maybe we'll beat you to Cyprus after all !

We're back again for 10 days in November, looking a little closer to Paphos this time, maybe Chlorakas.

Take care

Ian


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Pleased for you Di hope job goes well,maybe you'll get over for a winter holiday like us Jan so looking forward to it,after this holiday next time over might be a 1 way ticket fingers crossed.
10 month to go for Jeff's retirement,whoooooooooooooo


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Ian, yes I suspect you will be there before us. I think we will be at least another year, maybe more. Hope you get it all sorted out.

Thanks Sandra, we are certainly planning another visit once there is some more money in the pot. We were thinking about trying to make it for the next Tykes meeting, whenever that might be. I'm not sure when I will be able to get over for that cup of tea now, as I am working during the week.

Into my second week now (I just carried on from my trial day last week, and that was classed as the first day of my employment), and things are slowly beginning to sink in. The team manager says I have picked it up very quickly, although I still feel I am sinking in a sea of information at the moment. I dealt with a complicated issue the other day and he said that was one of the most complicated things I would ever have to deal with, and that I'd handled it well.

There is a three-month probation period (for both the company or myself to decide if it's right for me or not), so we'll see how it goes, but so far I think I will like it. The people in the office are great and very friendly and we seem to be getting on OK. I am teamed up with another woman and we do opposite shifts so that we can deal with each other's customers when one of us is not there.

I've spoken to lots of customers and not had any problems really. I spoke to someone yesterday who was unsure about having solar panels. Having them ourselves, I was able to give him some useful info on electricity bill savings, so he was quite happy to go ahead. How can you not like it, when you have free panels installed and can use the electricity during daylight hours, and not have to worry about maintenance, etc. The company makes the money back by being paid the Feed In Tariff money from the energy companies.

Anyway, I'll keep you updated, and I'm sure it won't be too long before we're back visiting again.


----------

